# Haunted House or Not?



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Well..... I have a great spot for a haunted house and know how I would put walls in and what not. I'm positive donations won't earn me the full money back that I would put into this. Our town does have a haunted hay ride and people would probably be more intrested in that being we are not very publicisized yet. I have $350 to spend on a haunted house/walk and some birthday stuff to go along with it. If you don't sugjest I do a haunted house being I have a low budget what is something I could do to really make my graveyard spooky, or what could I do for like a walkway through it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

I have a haunted trail, and I use Dowels and twine for my walkway. (The dowels
are pounded into the ground, with the twine tied around the top.)
That could save money in a haunted trail. Or you could also use cheap foam
bord held together with pieces of wood.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

i dont think it would be worth it....youre only 13 i would go for it next year. and i know im only 14. i just see it unrealistic...for it to be a success, yard haunts are better sometimes anyway cuz even the smaller tots will go through....sometimes.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

You know what - I'm an old guy and I really dig haunted trails. To me - there is something a lot more fun about being outside in the fall and all the sights and sounds that come with the season - especially a really chilly night.

Best of luck with it and let us know what you decide.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

yeah if a haunted trail is possible i would go with that BUT add 1 room to walk thru also then you can add on each yr. It wont be so costly for you ,since you are young you have many yrs ahead of you. Ghoul luck to you also.


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks all, I will do the haunted trail and somehow try to make one room or somthing. Any ideas for a small spooky room? Maybe something to go along with a popular halloween character? Also, should candy be given out at the end of the trail or start? I'm planning on have a place where the trail splits two ways one non spooky for the little tot's and the other way for the trail. We will mark hands and allow people to go through the trail more than once but only get candy once.


----------

